# creek bank what can I do



## bill davis (Mar 29, 2005)

Hellow new to the forum. Seeking advice am a roofer not a landscaper. My problem is what can I do with the side's of my bank. They are about 8 ft. deep. Slope is greater than 45 degree's. I have raked the leave's and removed underbrush. Beutifull topsoil allso rocky since this is central N.Y.. What would your suggestion's be for groundcover. Thanks for any help. :


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello Bill welcome to the forum! :Thumbs: 

That's a pretty steep slope, are you just looking for ideas on what to plant on the bank to keep it from eroding, or looking for advice on terracing it to break up the slope? How much water flow comes down the creek and how often? That is, does it fill with water for even short period after a heavy rain. 

As far as planting on that steep slope, you're going to want something with a thick root system that spreads out fast, also need to know the light conditions, get something that suited for how much sun or shade it gets. I'd talk to a local nursery, or green house, they'll be able to give you ideas for what to try & grow there. Another tip, if you can look around your local enviroment and see what's growing in similiar areas naturally, native species will thrive better than an import.

I do remodeling myself, so that's about my .02¢ I'm sure we got some real landscapers around here that can give you some specific plant recommendation. :Thumbs:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

bill davis said:


> what can I do with the side's of my bank. They are about 8 ft. deep. Slope is greater than 45 degree's. I have raked the leave's and removed underbrush. Beutifull topsoil allso rocky


It'll mostly just be rocky soon if you don't get it covered. Housedoc posed a lot of good, pertient questions. Shoot us some answers. In the mean time, take a look at this stuff enkamat

Around here, it's specified almost universally for the stabilization of pond slopes. Typically style 7210 or 7020. It runs around $500 a roll. It's purpose is to prevent scouring while grasses are being established and reinforce the root zone once they begin to fill in. In wetlands we typically plant grass mixes that allow for indigenous plants to reestablish themselves - never K31 which is very invasive. Annual rye will come up fast and provide some protection for slower growing varieties to establish themselves. Trees are also good for stabilizing stream banks. Around here, Beech trees love steeply sloped stream banks.


----------



## bill davis (Mar 29, 2005)

Doc & pipeguy thank you both for reply. Funny thing is two day's after I clean up bank i've got all kinds of gwowth ivy or whaterever is natual here. My wife & I just moved in oct. of 04 here finaly sunshine!!! thank the good lord. Anyway the people before us didnt care about bank & never did anything.Must have been 6" of leaves & trash. I think all is well again thank you both bill


----------

